# Thomas Bergersen - American Dream (Teaser)



## AllanH

I'm not sure if it qualifies as a "soundtrack" ... but it sounds quite extraordinary.

'American Dream' follows a young boy on his voyage from Europe to America, in search of the American Dream. A symphonic adventure composed and orchestrated by Thomas Bergersen, recorded by the Four For Music Session Orchestra in Bulgaria under the supervision of George Strezov.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Bergersen's solo albums are some of the best out there, and it sounds like he's going back to his symphonic roots. Yes yes yes, sign me up.


----------



## Strezov

I have to say, it's a monumental piece. I wish one day I could write 5% of what Thomas does on a daily basis.


----------



## ghostnote

Beautiful. Thomas is not as popular as he should be.


----------



## AllanH

Thomas really is extraordinarily talented. I connect with nearly all of his music. I am looking forward to hearing the entire piece.


----------



## Daniel James

Can't wait for this! I Love everything he writes!

-DJ


----------



## valexnerfarious

Thomas is just on another level....This is just badass


----------



## Leon Willett

I love it when he does orchestral


----------



## dcoscina

I was never too enamoured with his 2 Steps from Hell fare but his purely orchestral writing always knocked me out, especially his earlier EW demos. This is very Williams-harmonically driven and I totally dig it. Nice orchestration.


----------



## MarcelM

amazon is listing this one at July 31. anyone knows if this is correct release date?

and i agree with all of you. he is really on a different level. his music is somehow really different and keeps you interested all the time. hard to describe, but you probably know what i mean.


----------



## valexnerfarious

Everything he writes is on another level


----------



## I like music

What are good examples of his "orchestral" pieces (rather than the more "epic" ones)? If such a distinction exists in his case? If there is more like this, please tell me! This is wonderful.


----------



## Jon K

WOW Love what I am hearing.


----------



## Strezov

It's out:


----------



## Christof

Sounds like John Williams on steroids


----------



## Daniel James

Holy Fuck this is amazing. Its like golden age hollywood meets classical meets modern day...all mushed into one. Simply incredible.

Haha poor violin players are on fast 16ths for most of the score but its incredibly well done. Something to aspire to for sure 

-DJ


----------



## Strezov

Daniel, you're right - it was a very... dynamic recording session


----------



## Daniel James

Strezov said:


> Daniel, you're right - it was a very... dynamic recording session



I hope you had some masseuses on standby (the regular kind, not the red light kind)

Beautiful work by the players George!

-DJ


----------



## Strezov

I have to be honest, we did send them a few key moments in advance a couple of days before the session. Some really tricky bits with violins, some in Eb minor if I recall correctly. But I literally know this piece by heart already!


----------



## AllanH

Absolutely incredible. Both epic, romantic, and cinematic. I'm very impressed.


----------



## BenG

Can't wait for this to be released! Also, the orchestra/recording sound great, George!


----------



## AllanH

BenG said:


> Can't wait for this to be released! Also, the orchestra/recording sound great, George!



You don't need to - I was released today!


----------



## BenG

AllanH said:


> You don't need to - I was released today!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Musicam

East West Libraries?


----------



## Jdiggity1

Musicam said:


> East West Libraries?


Good heavens no!

Thomas uses custom sample libraries. But this orchestra is a live recording.


----------



## David Chappell

Been really enjoying listening to this. A very different listening experience to his other work, but this is going to be fantastic for kicking back and having an imagination adventure 

Btw, does anyone know what kind of drum that low perc in "Home of the Brave" at about 1:10 is? It's like simultaneously low, but tight, but large, but cuts through the mix, sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jura Puclin

Beautiful..as usual..I immediately feel inspired to write music


----------



## Desire Inspires

Jdiggity1 said:


> Good heavens no!
> 
> Thomas uses custom sample libraries. But this orchestra is a live recording.



So how can I replicate this sound in a DAW? What plugins would give me superior quality to this recording?


----------



## Strezov

Record live players and overlay them with sample libraries. Even a few players on top of a MIDI line can make it sound much better. 5-6 years ago (boy, how time flies!!!) I wrote this tutorial online about something like this, using the old East West Orchestra Gold samples: https://music.tutsplus.com/tutorials/making-your-midi-strings-even-more-realistic--audio-11503 

Be careful - working with live instruments is like a drug


----------



## Uncle Peter

Desire Inspires said:


> So how can I replicate this sound in a DAW? What plugins would give me superior quality to this recording?


----------



## Uncle Peter

It's technically competent - but having listened about 15 mins ago/had a phone call - I couldn't hum back a melody. I listened once - but by brain has thrown it out. There was no hook.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Uncle Peter said:


> It's technically competent - but having listened about 15 mins ago/had a phone call - I couldn't hum back a melody. I listened once - but by brain has thrown it out. There was no hook.



How dare you!

; ))


----------



## maxime77

Desire Inspires said:


> So how can I replicate this sound in a DAW? What plugins would give me superior quality to this recording?


Haha nice one!


----------



## Strezov

Uncle Peter said:


> It's technically competent - but having listened about 15 mins ago/had a phone call - I couldn't hum back a melody. I listened once - but by brain has thrown it out. There was no hook.


I can hum a lot, including the short fugue. But I'm biased


----------



## cadenzajon

For all those who can't get enough of Youtube's hamfisted compression and parsimonious bitrates, the album is posted in full there also:


----------



## Desire Inspires

Strezov said:


> Record live players and overlay them with sample libraries. Even a few players on top of a MIDI line can make it sound much better. 5-6 years ago (boy, how time flies!!!) I wrote this tutorial online about something like this, using the old East West Orchestra Gold samples: https://music.tutsplus.com/tutorials/making-your-midi-strings-even-more-realistic--audio-11503
> 
> Be careful - working with live instruments is like a drug



That’s too pricey. I need to be able to replicate an orchestra solely using my computer.


----------



## maxime77

Desire Inspires said:


> That’s too pricey. I need to be able to replicate an orchestra solely using my computer.


Isn't it what we're all trying to do with orchestral libraries? 

Take a look at the Spitfire Audio libraries (Symphonic Strings/Brass), they have a nice hall sound like the recording above


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

I like Thomas's music a lot. I have just had a quick listen and it sounds very good as usual. 

Not sure of the sparkly brightness over all in the mix and mastering. It seems pushed quite a bit and I feel its making some stuff actually too sibilant and it sounds like HF smearing at times. Just my taste though.

Excellent, nonetheless.


----------



## Consona

First off... Why does it have to be SO LOUD for so such of the time? And even the lyrical passages are so hyped up, makes it rather annoying to listen to, to be honest. Some of it is a mix thing.

Second off. There are some nice ideas, but it's overall so busy and homogeneous and over-excited and quick lines and counter-lines mumbled atop and over each other and... dunno, feels unfocused.


----------



## Christof

Consona said:


> First off... Why does it have to be SO LOUD for so such of the time? And even the lyrical passages are so hyped up, makes it rather annoying to listen to, to be honest. Some of it is a mix thing.
> 
> Second off. There are some nice ideas, but it's overall so busy and homogeneous and over-excited and quick lines and counter-lines mumbled atop and over each other and... dunno, feels unfocused.


Same here, as I said before, sounds like John Williams on steroids.


----------



## Vita Et Musica

Circling back to this album after a few months. It's so ridiculously good. I don't hear Williams as much as I hear Copland, albeit not anywhere near as reserved. I suppose Williams is influenced by Copland too. But it's sort of the modern progression of the same thoughts and style. I love the bombastic arrangements and forward mix, which I think are totally appropriate for the genre and arrangement. Anything like this is a total labor of love- nothing but mad respect for Thomas Bergersen.


----------

